# B.T. Archer & Co.



## flyingliger (Jul 21, 2017)

Greetings everyone,

I'm very new to the bottle world and most of my interests lie in identifying some of my finds from scuba diving the black waters of South Carolina.

The photos attached are of a brown bottle with raised lettering reading "B.T. Archer & Co, Agents, Richmond, VA" The bottom of the bottle reads "C & Co". Seams are visible on the sides, but not so much at the mouth, which appears to have been applied after the fact. The glass on the neck is very "twisted" in appearance and there appears to be quite a number of bubbles or inclusions in the glass.

The bottle was found a few days ago in a part of the Waccamaw River that was known as a saw mill/ship building site in the mid to late 1800's. I've found other items here that date back to that period (clay pipes, ceramic dishes, etc). It is rare that I find a bottle like this intact. It made my day when I found the mouth of the bottle sticking out of the sand and I was able to remove it whole.

Any help ID'ing this little bottle would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 22, 2017)

That my friend is a WINNER. I don't know how much of one but definitely a keeper. It appears to be an 1860s era beer but the "AGENT" leads me to believe it MAY be whiskey related. Only some research of the company will tell the story. I will wait along with you for more information from others. Our buddy Bruce may chime in.
Jim S


----------



## flyingliger (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi Jim,

Thanks so much for the reply. As I say, my knowledge of bottles is extremely limited, but I'm looking forward to learning more from everyone's input here. I conducted a trusty Google search for B.T. Archer, but could not find anything about the manufacturer. I know it is not an exhaustive search and I'm willing to bet you pro's know what sources to look through. I too will wait to see if anyone else chimes in with some knowledge. All of my SCUBA recovered artifacts are reported to the state museum in SC, to document the local history. I try to get as much background info about the items before I send in my reports. I greatly appreciate you input Jim!

Robert


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2017)

I did some research & here is what I found. in 1872 I found a ad from B.T. Archer where he sold Groceries & Alcohol. Since he was a Agent I assume this meant he sold for others in the Brewing industry ect. I've seen many old 1800's bottles (and early to mid 1900) that would have a Beer Paper label like from Schlitz, Pabst, Anhauser Busch Budweiser, ect with the Brewery name & Address but then have the selling Agents name also on label. Gahms from Boston selling Schlitz comes to mind. I would guess this is a 1870's Beer Bottle missing it's label. Also found a 1879 letter relating to him. Pics below. LEON.


----------



## flyingliger (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello Leon,

Thanks for the excellent input and doing a bit of research. The pics are also very useful. I will include all of this with my report to the state museum. It's great knowing some of the origin info for artifacts I find!

Robert


----------



## botlguy (Jul 22, 2017)

I also did some looking and found that archer was indeed a Brewer. Check out this link.
https://books.google.com/books?id=i...page&q=B.T. Archer Agent Richmond, Va&f=false
Jim S


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2017)

I wouldn't call Archer a Brewer. I don't think he owned a Brewery. LEON.


----------



## flyingliger (Jul 22, 2017)

Thank you Jim and Leon for your continued help! Jim, the article definitely puts a good time frame on the company, which is very useful.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 22, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> I wouldn't call Archer a Brewer. I don't think he owned a Brewery. LEON.


I'm not sure what qualifies one as a brewer Leon, that information I ran across mentioned he shipped beer by the barrel as well as by the case.
Jim S.


----------



## whittled (Jul 23, 2017)

Not much of anything and I sure wish I could at least find a first name but on a different approach with Leon's post. Merry Christmas in July!
RICHMOND. VA., THURSDAY MORNING, DECEMBER 25, 1873.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 23, 2017)

Danged good looking bottle!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 23, 2017)

botlguy said:


> I'm not sure what qualifies one as a brewer Leon, that information I ran across mentioned he shipped beer by the barrel as well as by the case.
> Jim S.





That's what a Agent does. Ship Beer. If you own a Brewery you Brew it. He's just a middle man to Deliver the goods Via Train. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 23, 2017)

Wish I could've found a bottle like that way back when I was new to the bottle world!


----------



## botlguy (Jul 23, 2017)

That makes some sense Leon but I still have trouble wrapping my head around a middleman having his own bottles made. Seems like he's taking credit for the beer itself. I guess it's no different than the western, and perhaps other locations, putting up whiskey from Kentucky in bottles with their name. Just never thought of it that way.


----------



## flyingliger (Jul 24, 2017)

It's interesting to see that this bottle is not so straightforward to identify. Sandchip, you are correct, I feel fortunate to have found it. I only saw the lip of the bottle sticking out of the sand and was amazed and excited to find it intact. I was literally hanging upside down, wedged between a couple old cypress logs in a big log jam, 35 feet deep in very dark, alligator infested swamp water in South Carolina. It's no real surprise that no one has found it until now. The bottle was interesting enough that I joined this forum to find out the origin of this bottle. Now that I'm here, I look forward to learning more from all you experts out there.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 24, 2017)

It is odd that his name is embossed on the bottle as all the other Agents I've seen in the past have it on the paper label. But, I also thought it was very odd that this guy GALLAGHER that owned a Grocery store (pic below) in 1870's would have his name embossed on a bottle. I also think it's odd that the 20 or so beer bottles I have from Michigan Saloons have the Saloon owners name embossed on the bottle. LEON.


----------



## whittled (Jul 28, 2017)

Ahh, first name was Branch and he passed away in 1905. You have to get through the OCR errors.

"OBITUARY. Branch T. Archer. Mr. Branch T. Archer died at his resi? dence, No. 112 West Orneo Street, yester? day afternoon after a suddenly acute Ill? ness, though ho had been In falling health for moro than a year. Until re? cently Mr. Archer had been In activo bUBlnoss In Richmond. Ho was born In Powhntan county and began his business career In Petersburg, but joined the Con? federato army nnd served gallantly there? in until he wns taken prisoner. Ho and Mr. John H. Glenn, tho cashier of tho Merchants' National Bank, of this city, were cell-mates In tho Federal military prison at Elmlra, ?,'? Y. He was held there until tho close of tho war. After fnrmlng some years In his native county, Mr. Archer came, to this city and waa engaged In tho retail grocery busi? ness for a number of years with Mr. James B. Kldd, and he subsequently, In partnership with the lato John Booker, conducted the retail grocery firm of Archer & Booker, later on, after the death of Mr, Booker. \ carrying on tho business In his own name. Por a number of years after this ho wns In charge of the Davis photograph gallery. He was In his sixtieth year. In his Industrious business nnd social life In this city and elsewhere ho had made a large circle of friends, and It Is no exaggeration to say that ho held overy. friend he made. Ho maintained a close adherence to his Ideals of truo and high manhood and they woro such as could only win approval of whoever knew him well. Since early manhood ho had boon an earnest member of the Episcopal Church, Tho doath of his only daughter over a year ago gave him a shock from which ho novor fuhy recovered. Ills serious Illness dated from that period. Mr, Archer married Mrs. Marie Davis Stein, of this city. She, with a step? son, Mr. Joseph Stein, and a brother, Mr. E, M. Archer, eurvlvo him. Tho funeral Will take place this evening at half-past five from All-Saint's Church. Mr. William Dinan. Mr. William Dlnan, a prominent and trustworthy locomotive engineer of tho Chesapeake and Ohio Railway, died at his home Thursday morning nt 8:25 o'clock, after a short Illness. The Imme? diate cause of death was blood poison? ing. Ho leaves a wife, two sons and throo daughters, Ho also loaves a brother, Mr. Joseph J. Mansinl, and sister, Mrs. John T. west. Tho many friends who have called to extend their sympathy to tho family In their loss attest th/ high es? teem In whloh ho was hold. Tho funeral will take place to-dav at 6 P. M, from St. Peter's Cathedral. In? terment will be In Mount Calvary Como tery. Following Is a list of the pall? bearers; Activo?J. A. Duffy, John King, P. H. Donahoc, Floyd Parker. Hi V, Bald? win, J. A. Brltton, C. J. Sturkoy and 0, L. Johnson, Honorary?J. XV: Knapp, J. R Gould, H. H. Hart?n, ?. D. Thomas, A. F. Miller. P. J. Griffin, D, C, W. Mc Leod and L, B. Hall. " FROM


----------



## flyingliger (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the obit whittled. That is some very interesting information. One of the things I love about finding artifacts is thinking about the people who made/used the items. This article definitely gives us a window into the life of B.T. Archer!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 28, 2017)

His middle name was Tanner. Branch Tanner Archer. LEON.


----------



## flyingliger (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks Leon!


----------

